# show us your cross breed



## Puggles (Jan 5, 2010)

i think cross breeds are very much understated these days and i would dearly love to see your crossbreeds so cumon get posting them cross poochie pics:flrt:


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

my nutty boy


----------



## Puggles (Jan 5, 2010)

:flrt:he's lovely i really like the last pic :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Pooch is in sig, colliexlurcher :lol2:


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

My two babies


----------



## BeckyLou (Jul 1, 2009)

Our pups! Staffy x and a Rhodesian Ridgeback x

And our old boy in the garden, think it's this photo that he's only got 3 legs. He was a GSD x Collie (we think). All rescues.


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

Dali - supposed to be 100% staff but I dont think she is so ill put her up.












The newest addition - currently called Pedro but I hate it so got to find another :lol2:. No idea what he's got in him, apart from some staff of course. Name and suggestions for what the hell he could be welcome!!


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Pedro looks the same as becky loos dog :flrt:


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

sophs87 said:


> Pedro looks the same as becky loos dog :flrt:


 
ooh does she know what her dog is? I'd love to know what he coudl be as we have NO idea lol


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Rhodesian Ridgeback x he is 
They look ever so simalar


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

My pup, Diesel:




























When he was little:


----------



## BeckyLou (Jul 1, 2009)

girlsnotgray said:


> ooh does she know what her dog is? I'd love to know what he coudl be as we have NO idea lol


She's a ridgeback cross, possibly with a lab with some others mixed in. She gets the wrinkles like yours!


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

dougal (deerhoundx) and gizmo (papillon x pommorian)


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

BeckyLou said:


> She's a ridgeback cross, possibly with a lab with some others mixed in. She gets the wrinkles like yours!
> 
> image


 
she even has the same white chest markings! Mabey he does have ridge then as i wasnt sure due to his size but he does look very much like yours!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

This is Tyler. he is a whippet X Ridgeback (I think!)


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, I LOVE Gizmo!! And I am not a fan of small dogs. But he is adorable!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Heres my lot:whistling2:


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Diesel is an awesome looking dog, very unusual.

The last pic in your post is a real "cuteness overload." :lol2:


Some gorgeous pictures there all, I really miss my dog.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Kaleb, our StaffiexAkita 

View attachment 8548​


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Corsetts said:


> Diesel is an awesome looking dog, very unusual.
> 
> The last pic in your post is a real "cuteness overload." :lol2:
> 
> ...


Thank you  He was definitely a cutie when he was teeny, that's for sure!! :flrt:

Shell, I love the pooper in your third pic! Who and what is he/she?? :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Thank you  He was definitely a cutie when he was teeny, that's for sure!! :flrt:
> 
> Shell, I love the pooper in your third pic! Who and what is he/she?? :flrt:


The third picture is" Lucy" my 7 year old Springer spaniel cross Border collie, we call her " Dory" as shes a really dizzy dog :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, I think I would love her *nods* But.... Very important question here... _IS_ she a natural blue??


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Oh, I think I would love her *nods* But.... Very important question here... _IS_ she a natural blue??


 
Last time I looked she was Black/white:whistling2::lol2:

ETA if you can class her speckled bits as white


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

BAH!! No good *lol*


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> The third picture is" Lucy" my 7 year old Springer spaniel cross Border collie, we call her " Dory" as shes a really dizzy dog :lol2:


Whos in the 4th pic, whats he a cross with, Hes one shexyyy Pooch!!! :flrt::flrt:


----------



## lunarlikes (Mar 6, 2009)

clairebear1984 said:


> dougal (deerhoundx) and gizmo (papillon x pommorian)
> 
> image


they're gorgeous, specially the deerhound x :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

sophs87 said:


> Whos in the 4th pic, whats he a cross with, Hes one shexyyy Pooch!!! :flrt::flrt:


 


That is Ellie our lurcher in a wig. We dont actually know her breeding as she was taken into the vets as a stray:whistling2: at 4 weeks old with a badly broken leg. I offered to give her a home and she had to go back into the vets at 6 weeks old to have her leg amputated

Heres some puppy pics of her from the first day I got her


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Charlie Bear Wooflington. Cavalier x shi tzu x border terrier

Puppy










*







*





























Little monster. This dog has the stamina of a water buffalo!


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

This is mack our collie cross jack russell

this is him as a pup.









and now.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Marley*

Marley,

My 14yr Boxer x Lab. going blind and deaf but still as bright as a button.

(named after Bob) but as shes a girl I couldnt call her Bob, and didnt like Bobby.













Theres some gorgeous dogs up in these threads.


----------

